# 2010 Jamis eclipse (Is it a good price)



## lambretta (Jan 25, 2010)

I am itching to get a new bike and want a steel frame. Most of the bike shops do not stock anything steel and always tr to push carbon. They have told me that they can order one for me but I am concerned about spending so much money on something I have not rode. 

I found a shop that informed me their supplier has a leftover 2010 Jamis Eclipse in my size that he can get it to me for 1800. How does that price sound?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Assuming it's NOS with a warranty, it's a good price. Just be aware that your LBS may consider it a special order, in which case you're essentially buying it without riding it. If that's a concern, ask if your under obligation to purchase once the order is placed. 

FWIW, based on my experiences, even if someone tried to assure me a bike was my size, I still wouldn't commit to the purchase without a test ride. I've ridden a lot of bikes that were sized correctly that I didn't care for.

Good luck!!


----------



## lambretta (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks PJ. It is NOS with a warranty. They are considering it a special order and I am required to purchase it. The lack of a test ride is what is holding me back. I have called all around and no one stocks the eclipse. 

I'm not so concerned about Frame size as I always have to go with the smallest size with a 27" inseam. 

He can also get me a 2011 for 300 more. Is it worth it?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

lambretta said:


> Thanks PJ. It is NOS with a warranty. They are considering it a special order and I am required to purchase it. The lack of a test ride is what is holding me back. I have called all around and no one stocks the eclipse.
> 
> I'm not so concerned about Frame size as I always have to go with the smallest size with a 27" inseam.
> 
> He can also get me a 2011 for 300 more. Is it worth it?


You might want to check around for a Quest or Satellite to test ride in the same size. The geo should be very close (if not the same), so that may allay your fears somewhat. 

I took a quick look at the 2011 Eclipse specs and couldn't see any differences, so I think the 2010 is the better deal.


----------



## BicyclePhD (Apr 24, 2006)

PJ352 said:


> You might want to check around for a Quest or Satellite to test ride in the same size. The geo should be very close (if not the same), so that may allay your fears somewhat.
> 
> I took a quick look at the 2011 Eclipse specs and couldn't see any differences, so I think the 2010 is the better deal.



The Head Tubes on the Eclipse are much lower than on the Quest and Satellite also the stand over.


----------



## lambretta (Jan 25, 2010)

I called every Jamis dealer in the state and they basically told me the same thing. They will order me one but will only give me store credit if I don't like the ride. I currently ride a 2009 GT series 4. Would comparing the geometry give me any good information. Sorry for so many questions I am new to this.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

BicyclePhD said:


> The Head Tubes on the Eclipse are much lower than on the Quest and Satellite also the stand over.


You're right. Good catch.

Even at that, I think a test ride of either would give the OP a general idea of how the Eclipse would feel, albeit with a different stem/ spacer configuration.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

lambretta said:


> I called every Jamis dealer in the state and they basically told me the same thing. They will order me one but will only give me store credit if I don't like the ride. I currently ride a 2009 GT series 4. *Would comparing the geometry give me any good information. * Sorry for so many questions I am new to this.


Fit, handling and to some extent, ride are determined by geo, so I think a side by side geo comparison_ would_ tell you something.


----------



## OldBiker (Feb 9, 2008)

lambretta said:


> Thanks PJ. It is NOS with a warranty. They are considering it a special order and I am required to purchase it. The lack of a test ride is what is holding me back. I have called all around and no one stocks the eclipse.
> 
> I'm not so concerned about Frame size as I always have to go with the smallest size with a 27" inseam.
> 
> He can also get me a 2011 for 300 more. Is it worth it?


You should compare the geometry for the Eclipse against the bike you are currently riding. Jamis uses the same fork offset, 43 mm, for all their Eclipse frames. Since the smaller frames have a shallower head angle the bike will have more trail. Not a bad thing but may produce a different ride than what you are used to. I personally had to buy another fork to give me the handling I required on a 51 cm frame.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

That's a great price! Did you buy the bike?


----------



## AythanNyah09 (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a lbs with a Jamis Eclipse 2011 for 1500. Ultegra group with FSA carbon crank. Im trying to compare it to a Torelli frame with similar components. Whats your opinion?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

AythanNyah09 said:


> I have a lbs with a Jamis Eclipse 2011 for 1500. Ultegra group with FSA carbon crank. Im trying to compare it to a Torelli frame with similar components. Whats your opinion?


That's a tough choice. I think it would come down to fit, aesthetics (paint, frame construction) and (assuming different LBS's) your favored shop. They're both nice bikes.


----------



## lambretta (Jan 25, 2010)

JasonB176 said:


> That's a great price! Did you buy the bike?


 Sorry for such a late reply. I missed the notification. I ended up not getting the bike as I could not find someone that had one that I could ride. The shop said that at that price I would have to purchase it and if I did not like it they would give me credit. Unfortunately that as the only model they had in steel. I am currently in the process of building a bike up from the ground up with a used frame w new components. Always loved the look of lugged steel so I ill be happy w the outcome as the frame rides nicely.


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> You're right. Good catch.
> 
> Even at that, I think a test ride of either would give the OP a general idea of how the Eclipse would feel, albeit with a different stem/ spacer configuration.


If the low stack height was my thing, then I'd be looking very closely at the secondhand 53cm frame on Ebay at the moment.


----------

